# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  گرفتاری و شرایط ترمیم معدل؟ :|

## cerberus

لا سلام . دوستانی که خبری از ترمیم معدل دارن و این پروسه رو طی کردن ، میشه لطف کنن بگن گرفتاری و شرایطش چیه ؟ چون با وضعیت این امتحانا باید به فکر ترمیم معدل باشم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (2):

----------


## rezagmi

> لا سلام . دوستانی که خبری از ترمیم معدل دارن و این پروسه رو طی کردن ، میشه لطف کنن بگن گرفتاری و شرایطش چیه ؟ چون با وضعیت این امتحانا باید به فکر ترمیم معدل باشم


40هزار هزینه پایه
هر درس 20 تومن
یعنی مثلا ی درس شرکت کنی 60 دو درس 80 و سه درس 100 هزار باید پرداخت کنی
همینقدر اطلاع دارم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> 40هزار هزینه پایه
> هر درس 20 تومن
> یعنی مثلا ی درس شرکت کنی 60 دو درس 80 و سه درس 100 هزار باید پرداخت کنی
> همینقدر اطلاع دارم


یا خدا . جددی اینطوره ؟من 4 تا ترمیمی دارم . حالا چیکار کنم

----------


## Ali__S

سلام دوستان.کسی نمیدونه ترمیم واسه نهاییای پیش هم هست یا فقط واسه سومه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

@Dr.ali

----------


## rezagmi

> یا خدا . جددی اینطوره ؟من 4 تا ترمیمی دارم . حالا چیکار کنم


هیچ چی دیگه! 120 هزار تومن بزار کنار
با توجه به اهمیتی که تو نتیجه کنکور داره برا آینده ات داری سرمایه گذاری میکنی ارزشش رو داره هرچند این نباید توجیهی بشه برای این عملکرد وزارت خونه جهت دریافت پول

----------


## SkyWalker313

یا خدا من باید 220 بدم :Yahoo (39): 
به نظرتون زبانو که شدم 19.25 ترمیم بزنم بشه 20؟

----------


## cerberus

every thing is awsome  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## politician

[QUOTE=cerberus;815741]لا سلام . دوستانی که خبری از ترمیم معدل دارن و این پروسه رو طی کردن ، میشه لطف کنن بگن گرفتاری و شرایطش چیه ؟ چون با وضعیت این امتحانا باید به فکر ترمیم معدل باشم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (2): [/Q    باتوجه به این که امسال نهایی هاسروصدابه پاکرد وبه تجمع کشیده شدوتغییرمجلس احتمای زیاسال96هم تاثیرمثبت است

----------


## AlirezA 1522

[quote=محمد کاملی;816014]


> لا سلام . دوستانی که خبری از ترمیم معدل دارن و این پروسه رو طی کردن ، میشه لطف کنن بگن گرفتاری و شرایطش چیه ؟ چون با وضعیت این امتحانا باید به فکر ترمیم معدل باشم  [/q    باتوجه به این که امسال نهایی هاسروصدابه پاکرد وبه تجمع کشیده شدوتغییرمجلس احتمای زیاسال96هم تاثیرمثبت است


ببخشید می تونید شفاف سازی کنید که تاثیر معدل تو کنکور 96 چه ربطی به تغییر مجلس داره؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

ادامه و نتیجه؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> @Dr.ali


سلام به همنگان!
مخصوصا کاکوی عزیزم! :Yahoo (8): 
من قول میدم بعد از امتحان زیست در این مورد تاپیک بزنم و تجربه خودم رو در اختیار دیگران بذارم! :Yahoo (9): 
پس فعلاً مهلت بدید! :Yahoo (8):

----------


## The Darwinian

یه سوال فقط،الان کسایی که پیش دانشگاهی هستند می تونن معدلشون رو ترمیم کنند؟منظور معدل سومه.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------

